# In such pain after birth & scared



## LuSmith

Hi guys, haven't been on the forum long and before I knew it, LO came early at 36 weeks, so I missed out on a birth plan & alot of real advice. My hospital experience was very traumatic, I was crying & panicky all the time & had bad aftercare where I was, stuck in hospital 5 days! 

on giving birth I had a bad second degree tear, almost third, and had loads of stitches. Two or three days later two of them at the perenium came undone, so now im petrified it will all undo. LO is only six days old but I america still very sore.

my concerns are how im feeling now & whether the pressure & symptoms im feeling is normal. I'm on antibiotics for risk of infection too. However what is the perenium meant to feel like, I still feel pressure and tightening there & menstrual like crampy feelings there. I don't feel the usual urge to urinate that strongly, it just feels like pressure & not only that I have a constant achey feeling in my rectum, which is gassy & feels like I need to go number two, Or that feeling like im bearing down similar to what I felt when, pushing. I have hemmorhoids though which could be it? Or is it normal? I am so confused, is the pressure feelling just swelling and how long til it feels better? I'm so scared! Especially worried I've damaged something :( bleeding isn't too bad though and although its sore to walk, peeing isn't too stingy except for moving after.

I bought tons of pads, got some witch hazel & was gonna freeze them etc but midwife said to do nothing except keep it dry, is it unsafe to use? I was gonna put savlon sol in the bath or lavender oil & milk but she said no to this too? But so many people have done it & been fine! I'm terrified please help! I'm wondering if she no-no'd the witch hazel because the stitches were coming loose, god I'm worried they will all fall apart, please can I hsve advice and reassurance as to what is normal?


----------



## katieeandbump

Hiya hun so sorry ur going through such a rough time! I don't have any advice as I didn't have stiches or anything with my last pregnancy but maybe try posting you concerns to 'postnatal support?' I think its that as u may not get many replies on here as its more pregnant women I think :) good luck anyway and congrats on your baby! Xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

I had no stitches, but had so much strong pressure in my bum for atleast a week and it then took a good 6-8 weeks before it felt more normal again. By six days I still struggled to know if I needed to go to the toilet, and when the pressure felt stronger it was generally that I needed to go but as the muscles were so weak I then struggled to go, and assumed I didnt, but really I did - If that makes sense. I felt like something was falling/hanging out of my bum, but there wasnt, embarrasingly I made my hubby look!!

It does get better - I cried and cried as I just felt like things wouldnt get better, but they did. :hugs: xx


----------



## Nyn

Hi hun :hugs: I had a terrible time after ds1's birth too :(

Loads of stitches and I rememeber that feeling of being scared they'll come out. I don't remember being told to keep it dry though.. to dry well after a shower yes, but I think I actually had some kind of cream to put on? I can't rememeber well sorry!

but anyway, I think the way you're feeling is normal hunny. Maybe try one of the other bits of the forum for postnatal support you'll probably get mroe help there! :hugs:


----------



## Nimbus

I had a similar thing with the degree of stiching and them breaking down. I didn't have them re-sutchered though. 

In my experience i would say; Do change your pad regularly, do try to keep it dry. When pee-ing i found it useful to pour water from the back rather than the front as many people suggest, as it pours the urine away from the wound. I used badedas in my baths and tried as much as possible to limit movements. If you're in pain, take the meds and if it doesn'tr seem to get better then talk to your doctor/midwife if you're still seeing them.

I say this having had two sets of stitches - i had to have my periniium re-fashioned as it didn't heal properly the first time.

I hope that this helps you even a little bit. I know your pain. Our bodies do heal, it just takes some of us longer that's all

xx


----------



## Claire300

I had a 3rd degree tear with DS, and remember being on antibiotics, I was also on laxatives and diclofenac painkillers which were lifesavers! I definitely remember a lot of pressure down there after, and I was terrified of going to the toilet for ages in case the stitches popped. Luckily (this is tmi, apologies!) The laxatives did such a good job I barely had to think about it! After about a month I felt a lot better, however it took about 9 months for my internal vaginal stitches to stop hurting, which was a bummer!


----------



## SarahSausage

Sounds like I had similar teaRing to you. I used witch hazel gauze on my pads! They were a lifesaver!! It took me about ten weeks for it to feel kinda normal down there as i had lots of swelling but longer to return to the way it was(or as near as it will ever get). The pain didn't last that long though. A couple of weeks maybe. Just take it easy & dont overdo things if you can. Hope you feel better sn. X


----------



## sunbunnie

Hia sorry for all you have been through :( I had a 4th tear with my first loved the laxs help out very well I had salt baths for my down there it helps soooooooooo much just like when you have a sore in your mouth there is no WAY you can keep it dry so the salt helps dry it out sorry not to much help hope you get better hun


----------



## CJane

Hi hun. I'm sorry you are struggling. I would recommend talking to your midwife about the pain and if possible ask her to look at the stitches to check them (embarrassing i know) but I didn't for two weeks even though it hurt soooo much, then finally hubby asked for me :blush: And when she checked there was a major infection !! No wonder I was in pain, and it could have been prevented sooner.

I used salt bath each night, which clearly didn't help as much as it could. And i struggled to keep it dry as i didn't want to pat too much for fear of pulling a stitch. So don't do as I did as infection infection infection!

I am praying so hard that i wont tear this time, i am more afraid of that than the birth!!


----------



## LuSmith

Thanks guys. Although I feel less sore in the vaginal area, I still have slight other problems and concerns. The antibiotics probably cleared the initial infection I had as I feel less sore there but I still have problems with rectum pressure which nags at my perenium, possibly the hemmorhoids? I seem to be going number two three times a day which could be backing up because of hemmrhoids or the stool softener working too much? I'm gonna take it less now, I'm only taking iron tab at night with dinner now, twice a day could have been making side effects!?

As it is I have a slight tenderness in my pelvis just above my leg and next to my hip, is this normal? its not majorly painful, just tender and noticeable. Plus midwife said because I was tender when she pushed on my uterus to check that I could have had infection, but my antibiotics finish tomorrow so who knows.

That and my lochia was fading but then all of a sudden came back red, not sure why but when I called the hospital she said it could be the antibiotics?? I'm not doing all that much, laying down alot so could be pooling amd coming it heavier when I go to the toilet but stil concerned about the colour.. So scared in case its retained placenta but when I mentioned to midwife she.said they would just put me back on antibiotic?? 

Any thoughts? :(


----------



## Nimbus

Iron tablets are likely to cause constipation, stool softner certainly help with that one. Be aware that your body is still in a massive recovery and healing process and the stool softener may be helping you to heal with the piles, so if you do start to hurt down there then get back on them. My biggest advice would be to give yourself time hun, try not to rush your body too much, it'll take as long as it takes and any way you can do so without pain then the better. 

I don't have much experience with the tenderness thing, but it sounds like you're doing the right thing - telling the professionals everything so that they can get the whole picture. And that you're resting a good amount. I'm unsure of all the signs of a retained placenta, sorry. I know that antibiotics can have strange effects on our bodies, but i didn't have any change in the lochia that i noticed. 

Sorry, i don't seem to have written much to help. I really do hope that you feel much better soon x


----------



## 24/7

I still have the rectal pressure now, just not as bad as it was, so it does all take time to heal. :hugs:

You are being so brave, I found the first week or so of healing to hard, I just cried and cried. xx


----------



## kanga

My doc told me to expect strange things for 2 months and posisbly longer, that it takes a while for everything to settle down and you almost need to just *ignore* down there and keep it clean and review the situ after 2 months! 

With the poss retaned placenta, I am sure this was all checked at the hospital but if you are concerned I would pop and see your doctor. Has your milk come in? If so, its unlikely to be retained placenta. Also, your mw or hv can feel your tummy to see if your uterus is contracting as expected. It wouldn't contract as expected if you had retained placenta, so maybe ask them to feel for you?

I am sorry you are having a tough time hun. I was the same when I had my lo in June. It does all get better. Try and enjoy it as these early days go by so quickly and you will soon be wishing you were back here living it all again

Another thing I had (which you may get) was yellow discharge. I had it after lochia for about 12 weeks and its only now after my 2nd pp period, thats its noticably disappearing. The wonders of the foof foof eh? xx


----------



## LuSmith

Haha to be honest I have been crying a fair amount though trying to put a brave face on now. Unfortunately noticed a fishy smell when urinating the last couple times and on the pad, kind of yellow creamy colour lochia that turns back to red sometimes, its weird. Called midwife who said it could be the antibiotics I'm on making it smell. Have baths twice a day :( metranidazole should clear up bacterial infection though lol! Just been told to call if bleeding pours out of me lol but might get someone out to check me tomorrow if I ask for it?


----------



## 24/7

I got thrush after my lochia stopped, could it be that? 
I so agree with the 2/3 months to make a good start towards recovery too. xx


----------



## LuSmith

kanga said:


> My doc told me to expect strange things for 2 months and posisbly longer, that it takes a while for everything to settle down and you almost need to just *ignore* down there and keep it clean and review the situ after 2 months!
> 
> With the poss retaned placenta, I am sure this was all checked st the hospital but if you are concerned I would pop and see your doctor. Has your milk come in? If so, its unlikely to be retained placenta. Also, your mw or hv can feel your tummy to see if your uterus is contracting as expected. It wouldn't contract as expected if you had retained placenta, so maybe ask them to feel for you?
> 
> I am sorry you are having a tough time hun. I was the same when I had my lo in June. It does all get better. Try and enjoy it as these early days go by so quickly and you will soon be wishing you were back here living it all again
> 
> Another thing I had (which you may get) was yellow discharge. I had it after lochia for about 12 weeks and its only now after my 2nd pp period, thats its noticably disappearing. The wonders of the foof foof eh? xx

My milk did come through at the hospital, but I stopped trying to breastfeed so I've lost it now.. And midwives have felt my uterus and other than it being slightly tender seemed happy with it. So if, its contracting back and my milk had come then it shouldnt be retained placenta? I guess I would be bleeding loads if so, so its reassuring to know.

weird you mention yellow discharge, I had that before bleeding came back a little but it smelt slightly fishy, not hugely though.. Have been on antibiotics 9 days though so anytging should be ruled out.

Mum said she saw that they had the placenta taken out, I don't remember lol being on pethidine and they injected me, afaik I didmt even push the placenta out which is why I was concerned but I doubt they would forget lol!


----------



## Mom2angels

Hello there, I am a new mom postpartum 6 weeks. I was looking at the other posts and was wondering how long did you have to endure that weird rectal pressure after your delivery. I have a similar feeling now and it is the weirdest thing ever. Thank you!


----------



## 24/7

I won't lie, mine was bad for a few months, and then was on and off for a few months but now its completely fine. You will get there, it just takes time. :hugs: xx


----------



## Mom2angels

Oh boy, ok did you do anything to help with the pressure?


----------



## 24/7

I just waited. I had a fissure too, and that seemed to make the pressure feeling worse too. I tried to not sit down too much, and laid on my side instead, which helped. xx


----------



## Mom2angels

Ok thank you so much for the insight!


----------

